# boost control



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

Hello, I am purchasing an se-r with an fmax kit today and was wondering about boost control. The guy currently has it set at 8psi. I know those kits can safely run 10psi, but I don't know how to adjust the boost, can some of you guys help me out? Thanks, Danny P.S. I have worked with turbos in the past, but this particular kit (as well as manual boost control) are new to me. Thanks again!


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

When it comes to electronic boost controllers most people tend to lean towards the Greddy Profec B. Cheap, simple and reliable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

By the way, just so you know - that kit and the SE-R can handle a LOT more than 10 psi. More like 20 psi. But if you turn it up too high you'll detonate so be very careful. Do you know if the engine is stock or if it's been built up with low compression pistons? Also, you'll need to know what size injectors it's using so you don't try to turn the boost up high enough to max them out.

if you don't know the answers to these, don't turn your boost up past 10 psi until you have a better idea of what your particular setup can handle without detonating.


----------

